# Horse shows..



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I took my eldest son to a show yesterday on his new pony Newbrook Bewitched..

It was there 1st time out and I am very pleased with the out come.. He was 2nd out of 7 in the beginners Working hunter.. here is a little piccy of the two..




























Hope you like..


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS to him, you must be so proud, Well Done to him,

mazzi xx


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

well done and a big congrates


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Chaps.. Do any of you peeps show? I used to Show jump.. bt have retired..lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww great pics.. better tell the Whitakers to watch out!


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

i bet you are very please with the both of them my daughter loves to do showing and this is her and her pony
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e210/desiephotos123/mendbud2.png


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Used to have showjumpers and eventers and grew up on a welsh mountain pony section A stud


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Great Pic Diamond hooves.. And Tashi.. How lucky were you.. My grandparents had COWS I could have rode them I suppose.. ROFL


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I took my son to the MDIRF Championships today.. He went into the Novice and he mnaged to get 3rd out of 6.. I was so pleased with him.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats, we had racers and the odd show jumper, i have 2 youngsters going to be broken at a showjumping and dressage yard at the moment possibly for me to keep and show depending on how they turn out


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds good well good luck with them..

And her are some piccies from today.

Jamie and Ryjays Newbrook Bewitched


















then the placings


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I took my son to the MDIRF Championships today.. He went into the Novice and he mnaged to get 3rd out of 6.. I was so pleased with him.


WELL DONE TO YOUR SON


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

He looks like a grate pony  haw old is he and is he just a jumping pony or can he do more i bet he can do it all


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> He looks like a grate pony  haw old is he and is he just a jumping pony or can he do more i bet he can do it all


Believe it or not that pony is a welsh sec C.(its only 12.2h) And was a royal welsh winner as a foal. But when she was weaned she got a very bad virus and she never really grew to height.. So we are avoiding welsh showing. She is only 7 and hasn't been worked for apprx 2 years so when we got her we just had to work through everything with her.

So far we have just done Workers and show jumping with her.. and so far she has proved to be a little star. We need to get working her into the bridle but that isn't going to happen quick as our Jamie doesn't understand what we mean when teaching him.

I am sure it will all come too..


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

more great pics, he's quite a nice looking pony


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Believe it or not that pony is a welsh sec C.(its only 12.2h) And was a royal welsh winner as a foal. But when she was weaned she got a very bad virus and she never really grew to height.. So we are avoiding welsh showing. She is only 7 and hasn't been worked for apprx 2 years so when we got her we just had to work through everything with her.
> 
> So far we have just done Workers and show jumping with her.. and so far she has proved to be a little star. We need to get working her into the bridle but that isn't going to happen quick as our Jamie doesn't understand what we mean when teaching him.
> 
> I am sure it will all come too..


my daughter was about 9 or 10 befor she understand haw to work her pony on the bridle p.s we went to a jumping show today we came 3nd and buddy did not buck in his class


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> my daughter was about 9 or 10 befor she understand haw to work her pony on the bridle p.s we went to a jumping show today we came 3nd and buddy did not buck in his class


Thats great.. what show did you go..

Jamie qualified for one in wales tomorrow on his other pony. But due to the lammy its not to be..


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats great.. what show did you go..
> 
> Jamie qualified for one in wales tomorrow on his other pony. But due to the lammy its not to be..


we went to a show colled colettes in brentwood it was a hickstead sj qualifier but you had to get a 1st im sorry to here about your pony hope it get better soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

thats a lovely pony, your son rides her well. i like cob classes but i don't show at the moment due to having a horse that doesn't travel and nothing within hacking distance. x


----------

